# Sportcraft Fuel tank size?



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

So I have been searching and cannot find any info. Does anyone have a clue as to what size tank I might have on my 1995 250 Sportcraft Hard top? Its been sitting 5 years and im betting I might have issues and like to get an idea of the tank before I possibly have a problem. It has a full tank of fuel. I was going to try and siphon it out but where the heck would I get rid of it? Its running and actually running good so im thinking on throwing some octane boost and some dry gas to it. I bought some extra spin on fuel filters to carry with me just in case.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Call Happy Days Boating (419-732-2116) in Port Clinton. I believe they are a SportCraft dealer. They should be able to give you a good idea of the tank size. My Baha 230 with a 305 had a 53 gallon tank. If you have a 5.7l in your boat, I'm thinking around 75 gallon, but that's a guess.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

My baha 278 has two 56 gallon tanks for the 7.4l 454. I would think 56 min if you only have one tank.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you asked MercuryJoe what size tank he has in his 25' Sportcraft? That might give you an idea of the size as well...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a friend in the auto repair business that specializes in gas tank repair. I'll give you the advise that was given to me. I bought a boat that had sat with a full 90 gallon tank for over 3 years. He said to call over my neighbors, have them bring their gas cans and siphon out as much as you can. I got an estimated 30 gallons out and the neighbors happily burned it up in their lawn mowers. I put in several cans of an additive... forget which one. I added a temporary pre-filter ahead of the separator, one that was clear so I could see when it was getting full of crap.I filled up the tank with fresh gas and refilled it immediately after every trip. Did that for a season and never had a fuel related problem.

At a cost of over $4.00 a gallon to recycle gasoline, my friend will only totally empty and dump gas that is known to be contaminated with some foreign substance. Old gas gets mixed with fresh and used or gets burned up in small engines.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> Have you asked MercuryJoe what size tank he has in his 25' Sportcraft? That might give you an idea of the size as well...


Not sure how I didn't think of him, I'll call him.

Thank kagee for the advice, I'm going to do that as soon as I get up to the lake this Friday. I have a 30 gallon oil keg that's new and clean I can siphon into.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

cumminsmoke said:


> Not sure how I didn't think of him, I'll call him.
> 
> Thank kagee for the advice, I'm going to do that as soon as I get up to the lake this Friday. I have a 30 gallon oil keg that's new and clean I can siphon into.


Make sure you get your siphon hose all the way to the bottom of the tank so you can get any water that may be in the tank.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> Make sure you get your siphon hose all the way to the bottom of the tank so you can get any water that may be in the tank.


When I siphon gas out of a tank I tape the hose to a dowel rod or a small steel rod so that I get right down to the bottom of the tank. I also adjust the jack on the trailer so that the gas will flow to where I am siphoning it from.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Our 1999 25 ft sportcraft has somewhere between 130 or 150 gallon tank. When we filled up last we put like 125 gallons in and we were close to empty. We had the same issue as you and we just ran it out.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

We drained about 15 gallon and filled it with high test, big bottle of octane boost and some dry gas. Followed it up with a new fuel filter and she is running good. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

cumminsmoke said:


> So I have been searching and cannot find any info. Does anyone have a clue as to what size tank I might have on my 1995 250 Sportcraft Hard top? Its been sitting 5 years and im betting I might have issues and like to get an idea of the tank before I possibly have a problem. It has a full tank of fuel. I was going to try and siphon it out but where the heck would I get rid of it? Its running and actually running good so im thinking on throwing some octane boost and some dry gas to it. I bought some extra spin on fuel filters to carry with me just in case.


 My 1985 250 sportcraft has a 70 gallon tank.


----------

